# Quack - Quack!



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

As I posted last week I needed to come up with a quick toy for a 3 year old I’m hanging out with this week. A fellow wood worker pointed me to this book on animated toys:

http://www.amazon.com/Make-Animated...r_1_27?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1201142779&sr=1-27

I decided on the waddling duck. I scaled down the plans to work with some poplar leftovers I had on my shelf. The body is a glue up of two pieces of ¾” thick stock. Which made for some cool looking book matched grain. I shaped the body with a drill press / drum sander / coping saw. The legs were cut by hand with the coping saw. I cut my own wheels with a hole saw. This allowed me to keep all the wood the same. Except for the oak dowel eye! The finish is just a few coats of mineral oil to keep it kid safe. 

Overall this was a very fun project and it was a good break from the precision router work I’ve been doing lately. And as a 33 year old kid this thing is fun to play with! The wheels are mounted off kilter so he waddles and extra dowels in the wheels kick up his feet. It will be hard to give it away, but I know it’s going to a good home!


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Haha wow, that is awesome Nick!!! 

Looks great, thanks much for sharing


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice One Nick

I had one almost like it,, but it had a string on it but all lead paint was all gone because I would drag in down the sidewalks..... ( Old MEMORIES just pop in now and then ) 

================


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Too funny bob! The plans for this one has a string too. But I could not bring myself to bore a hole through his neck!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick you did a fine job on the duck. The three year old should enjoy it as much as the 33 year old.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great toy, Nick! You did good.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok I couldn’t resist… Here’s a video of the little guy in action…

http://www.nickbee.com/vids/duck.wmv


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Nick, very nice indeed.....

You Quack me up.....

Ed......


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

WOW Nick, I'm impressed with the duck and the video, nice one.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Nick, nice job!

corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

The video is too cute, Nick. I WANT A DUCK!


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Great job Nick, I liked your video


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job on the Video Nick 

After checking out your video, I miss my Duck,  LOL LOL hahaha, I think I will make one so I can pull in down the sidewalk again,,  , I'm not to sure if I can out run the guys with the white jackets that will be on my tail...so to speak, they say the older you get the more fun you have with toys  I can almost see it now, look at that old fart pulling his duckkkkkkk  some one get a net..
Quack, Quack, Quack, Quack or click, click, click, click in this case 


===== 



Dr.Zook said:


> Nick you did a fine job on the duck. The three year old should enjoy it as much as the 33 year old.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Bj;
Why not make a 3 foot tall duck. That would REALLY look special. I can see it now. Here he comes out of the garage with his duck in tow.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

That 3 year old will never see that duck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

Very nice work Nick. I think I have made every animated toy in that book. Stay away from that stupid turtle....a lot of work & all it does is wag it's tail & head. Kids like lots of action in pull toys. The two guys on the rail car certainly provide that. You can also do a lot of modifications to his designs. For example...make the duck's head "quack" in addition to waddle. Make the wings seperate from the body of contrasting wood. The hunting hound can be modified as well by making the tail "wag" as he snuffles along. Good fun.

Lee


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Lee! I'm finishing up on the chomping Hippo now! I think I like him more than the duck! I need to make one for myself next! I'll post the Hippo in a few days when he's done...


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Pretty sweet, like Bobj3 said I remember those way back younder, when my mom would go to Woolsworth I would go to the toy isle and play with one.


----------

